# Happy Birthday!!!



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2016)

To our friendly islander, @Don Ratcliff !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Don...................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup, Happy Birthday Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2016)

Tried to send him a text this a.m. and it won't go. Can send anyone else a text except him. I think he has me blocked.  

Anyway happy birthday you fruit cake!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Don! I hope he hasn't left our little family, haven't seen him lately.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tried to send him a text this a.m. and it won't go. Can send anyone else a text except him. I think he has me blocked.
> 
> Anyway happy birthday you fruit cake!


I sent em one...mine went through...neener neener neener...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys, thank you very much. lots of stuff has been going on and it's all great. it has however demanded almost all of my waking hours and more mental capacity then I have.

I do pop in to see how the group is doing and laugh at the stuff you guys post. @Kevin I'll send you a text to make sure you have the number right.

The largest thing that has preoccupied me is planning a move to the mainland. my wife has been asked to open a new mortgage branch office in Missouri. she can do loans in all the states but that's where they need her talents the most. we are looking at buying a large ranch and I will become a bee keeper and grow all of our food. the place we were looking at also has a 2000 sq' shop. 

The best part is I will at some point after the ranch is situated go see a handful of you goofballs in person. we have already ordered a 20' container to load all my wood in and all the wood I can find between now and the middle of December when it gets hauled off to the ship. I will move to Mo on January 16th.

For the record my wife said she is sending a box of my koa to anyone of you goobers that buy or refinance a mortgage. I said  and she said  so I said.

Thank you again for the happy born on date acknowledgments...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Don
Sounds like you will be busy for awhile
Hope the move goes well
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2016)

It must've been a bundle of money in order to convince you two to become lowly mainlanders again.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It must've been a bundle of money in order to convince you two to become lowly mainlanders again.


How else do you think I would become a bee keeper and go visit you knuckleheads

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Don!

Congrats on the news and impending move! Sounds like a good thing, even if it does mean leaving Hawaii. Whereabouts in Missouri are you guys going to be moving to?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2016)

ROADTRIP!!! I call shotgun!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Happy Birthday, Don!
> 
> Congrats on the news and impending move! Sounds like a good thing, even if it does mean leaving Hawaii. Whereabouts in Missouri are you guys going to be moving to?


Thanks you, we will start out in KC and will buy a couple small rentals there to replace my income. after that we will go to the branson area and get a large chunk of ground to build for the imminent zombie apocalypse and raise bees and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2016)

I couldn't get a single one of you to come to my island so I will come to yours. looks like me and @ripjack13 will be heading out to swap woods. gonna need a hook up for norfolk pine... if only I knew someone from Florida...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday and welcome to the mainland

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tried to send him a text this a.m. and it won't go. Can send anyone else a text except him. I think he has me blocked.
> 
> Anyway happy birthday you fruit cake!




Happy Birthday you pineapple fruit cake!! You're not getting older, you're getting better!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I couldn't get a single one of you to come to my island so I will come to yours. looks like me and @ripjack13 will be heading out to swap woods. gonna need a hook up for norfolk pine... if only I knew someone from Florida...




Actually, just heard today bout a Norfolk coming down in a few days in Lake Worth , Florida!!!!
FYI, Norfolk doesn't spalt when its below 60 degrees in mid America.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 3, 2016)

@Spinartist I will build a chamber to keep it at temp don't worry your silly little head on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Don! You won't be too far from me when you settle in KC or Branson... but you'll be far enough that I won't have an effect on your property values.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Happy birthday, Don! You won't be too far from me when you settle in KC or Branson... but you'll be far enough that I won't have an effect on your property values.


But close enough I can come learn some of your world famous what ever it is you do...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party but I hope you had an awesome birthday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> But close enough I can come learn some of your world famous what ever it is you do...



I make decorative wall shovels...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I make decorative wall shovels...


You cut me doc... cut me deep....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You cut me doc... cut me deep....



That's what doctors do! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------

